# Missing african grey



## carolhebbers (Jan 17, 2011)

Missing African Grey Parrot -since Sat 15th Jan 2011 from the Edmonton N9 area. Please contact if you have any information or have sighted this bird. Owner is devastated and needs him back.Thanks Phone 07984 784987


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Take advice from someone who has had a grey gone awol.
You need to give a phone number and you need to be ready to go when you get the call. If it is seen and and someone posts on here by the time you see the post it will be gone again.
Also inform these it is missing Falconry equipment - falconry equipment online - cheap bird vitamins


----------



## carolhebbers (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks-I have updated the message


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

I hope you find him soon. Good luck


----------



## carolhebbers (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks very much.He was sighted today but flew off before my friend could reach him but at least we know he's still alive. Still some hope .


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I lost count of how many times I ran out of work and just missed mine. Just a matter of getting there quick enough. When mine went he had a few places he would visit each day so he may turn up in the same place again


----------

